# National Veterinary Technician Week



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to werecatrising's facebook status update...I wanted to share this here as well since I know we've got a few techs and a few people wanting to become one! Totally encapsulates what it means to be a vet tech :thumb:

I have come to the realization that A LOT of people don't know what a veterinary technician is or what our job entails. --I AM an anesthesiologist, a radiology technician, a maid, a surgery assistant, phlebotomist, an ultrasound technician, critical care technician, a loving hand, a pharmacist, a teacher, a shoulder to cry on, friend to cry with, a sucker for a furry face, a face to lick, a midwife, a dental hygienist, a vet’s best friend, a pet’s best friend, a babysitter, a physical therapist, a mother, a playmate, a chew toy, a protector, a cleaner. I CAN make the pain go away, save a life, see what’s wrong, clean anything, ease a mind, fill a drug order, show the right way, end suffering, give kisses, get kisses, clean teeth, & bring someone to do the right thing. I HAVE a strong stomach, endured countless scars, scratches, and bites, cried with a stranger, cried into the fur of too many lifeless bodies, a big heart, a thoughtful mind, the strength to do the right thing even when it hurts, the ability to fall in love in 5 seconds, and the deepest love for all creatures. My wallet is ALWAYS empty, but my house is ALWAYS full & there is ALWAYS room for one more baby to save. I AM A VETERINARY Technician & proud of it! 

♥ ♥ October 9th is the start of National Veterinary Technician Week-- If you're vet tech who is bad-ass, let them know!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Had my first experience with either a new vet tech or vet assistant yesterday. Bless her heart - she had an extremely hard time doing anything, and my dogs are easy. Snorkels freezes up and Rebel is really good natured. I suspected something might be wrong when she insisted Snorkels weight was 9.2 pounds and i tried to tell her that was way too low - turned out her real weight was 11.8. I was very nice to her but thought she might have listened to me (who lives with the dog) when I said that weight was impossible.

Maybe she was just nervous or it was her first day or something.

by the way, I've had wonderful vet techs - when I locked Snorkels in the car two of them called the police and waited with me in case she started panting - they had something to bust the window out if necessary. that was going beyond the call of vet tech duty!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome... thank you to all of our vet techs on this forum that chime in to give us either peace of mind or great information when we need it the most (and you guys aren't even getting paid for it!)

We're lucky to have you all.  As are the clinics you work at, and the clients you take care of.


----------

